# spot color separation using adobe photoshop or illustrator



## Cezar (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi to all, Im new. 

I want to learn how to spot color separation..
can somebody teach me how?Plz..


----------



## Smokestack (Aug 4, 2008)

this may help U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology | Spot Color Separations in Adobe Photoshop


----------



## Cezar (Sep 2, 2008)

I have followed the steps but it doesnt work.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I just blogged about color seps in Photoshop the other day, the way I do it. 
vacord.com/blog/?p=67
Check it out. That's how I do it, and it's pretty easy.


----------



## Cezar (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks it really helped me..


----------

